# E calls



## brownie (Mar 5, 2010)

thinking of getting an electronic call wondering what ones people would recomend


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

If you are hooked on calling predators, you would save time and money to bite the bullet and buy a new Foxpro CS-24. They are a custom shop item at this time, but cost less than their Fury.. The CS-24 is a top of the line caller with reliable long range remote control.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I still use a JS PM3 cause I can't seem to wear it out. Next call for me will be Fox Pro 3. They have lots of sounds and good remote range.


----------

